

Dropbox ToS Update: "admins may have access to team member accounts" - johndbritton

Just got this via email, the link requires login so pasting it here:<p>&#62; Hi &#60;name&#62;,<p>&#62; We’re working to make it easier for your Dropbox for Teams administrators to manage all the stuff you and your teammates have in your Teams account. Soon, we’ll be releasing new features for admins to manage the security of your team’s stuff and make it easier for them to help when things go wrong.<p>&#62; In some cases, your admin may need the flexibility to take some actions on your Teams account, such as helping to manage shared folders or restoring access if you get locked out of your account. In order to clarify that admins may have access to team member accounts when managing the team, we're updating our Dropbox for Teams Agreement and Privacy Policy.<p>&#62; You might have some personal files in your Teams account that you’d like to move to a personal account. For example, if you want to keep vacation pictures in a different account from your latest Excel spreadsheet, you can use this online guide to move your files:<p>&#62; View the new agreement and get started here[0]<p>&#62; Keep in mind that you can only link one Dropbox account to a computer at a time. If you need to access your other account, you can log in to the Dropbox website.<p>&#62; The updated Dropbox for Teams Agreement takes effect on November 3, 2012. If you have any questions, check out our Help Center or email us at support-teamsupdate@dropbox.com.<p>&#62; Thanks and happy Dropboxing!
&#62; - The Dropbox Team<p>&#62; [0] - https://www.dropbox.com/updated_terms/
======
iamdave
<https://www.dropbox.com/updated_terms/> Clickable.

